# Το Λονδίνο του 1927 σε έγχρωμο φιλμάκι



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

In 1927 Claude Friese-Greene shot some of the first-ever color film footage around London. He captured everyday life in the city with a technique innovated by his father, called Biocolour.

Though we usually think of French names like Lumiere and Melies when we think of early film pioneers, Friese-Greene’s technique captures London in striking detail, as if putting the whole city in a time capsule. The people, most now long since gone, pass before us like ghosts. What’s striking is, apart from the noticeably formal clothing and a few old cars, how familiar and unchanged everything seems. Trafalgar Square, which the film’s title card describes as “another monument to a hero of the past,” looks the same now, as does London Bridge and the London Tower.

Urban Peek notes British Film Institute used computer enhancement to reduce the flickering effect of the original Biocolour and bring us this striking rare film which transports us back through time.
http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/198876/rare-color-film-shows-what-london-looked-like-in-1927/






Περισσότερα για τον Κλοντ Φριζ-Γκριν:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_Friese-Greene
και άλλες ταινίες του στο YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=clause friese greene&sm=3

Μου άρεσε πολύ η δουλειά κάποιου που κινηματογράφησε τα ίδια μέρη και έβαλε πλάι πλάι τα δυο φιλμάκια (με μια ωραία εκτέλεση του Κανόνα του Πάχελμπελ). Εδώ:
http://vimeo.com/81368735


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2014)

Mην υπερβάλλουμε ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα. Και στην Αθήνα η Ακρόπολη και το τρίο Βιβλιοθήκη- Πανεπιστήμιο- Ακαδημία δεν έχουν αλλάξει από το 1927. Όμως εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκομαι σε κτίριο του 1990, το οποίο αντικατέστησε ένα νοσοκομείο που στις φωτογραφίες μοιάζει σαν φυλακή, το οποίο αντικατέστησε ένα παλιότερο νοσοκομείο (ίδιο κτίριο με λιγότερες προσθήκες), το οποίο αντικατέστησε ένα πτωχοκομείο- φυλακή του 19ου αιώνα, το οποίο είχε χτιστεί πάνω σε χωράφια με απόβλητα από την τοπική βιομηχανία. 
Και είμαι στο κέντρο. Άμα πας στις περιοχές που ισοπεδώθηκαν στον πόλεμο, είναι ακόμα πιο διαφορετικά.


----------

